# Ocean Kayak Prowler 13



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

I put my Ocean kayak 13 for sale in the "fishing gear for sale" didn't know if it was allowed in here. Couldn't get pics to post on here, but follow link to craigs list i gotem to post there.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

heres the pics

Great kayak great price i own the trident version 
this is already rigged so save some money


info from craigslist post::::::::

Ocean Kayak Prowler 13 - $800

"Ocean kayak prowler 13 for sale, comes with paddle, humminbird 170 fishfinder, 12v battery, rod holder extensions for trolling and battery bag installed to hold ff battery. Surf to summit seat and fish cooler bag, and comes with a wind paddle (sail). This is a top of the line fishing kayak, and accessories it is exceptionaly stable, and very very fast. Cuts through the water like butter. Great for beginner or expert alike. I'm asking 800, it's a fair price for a great kayak already rigged to fish. "


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks a lot man, I tried about ten times to put those up, and I kept gettin some error message about a security token or something. Thanks again.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

No prob good luck with the sale


----------



## chasintail2010 (Feb 28, 2011)

Can you finance Kenny?


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

WOW Kyle.. wish i could help u out. Man that would be perfect for u. Kenny, I will vouch for Kyle. Good dependable individual.


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

That sounds like a great deal to me for all you have included in the package! I didn't know that Ocean made a sail package for their kayaks, how does it mount to the kayak and how do you steer without a rudder?

Also, is that an anchor system mount running along the side of your kayak?

Good luck with the sale, that kayak will be gone in no time at that price!!


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

the sail thing isn't like a hobie sail, that has a mast that mounts. It's more like a kite that you hold and catch the wind. It's called a wind paddle and they work pretty good actually. they are really expensive too, it came with the kayak when i got it.


----------



## chasintail2010 (Feb 28, 2011)

thanks pete haha


----------



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

can i buy the seat from u haha


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

nope, can't break it up. All needs to sell together. It's a good price but i'll drop to 750 and that's bottom dollar, i'll keep it before I go lower than that. It is coming with the seat, fish finder, battery, battery bag, wind paddle, and a surf to summit fish bag/cooler. That's 500 dollars worth of accessories. Really want to sell it to someone who will appreciate it. 
And a side note, I have no questions about Kyles integrity, he's good to go and I know that.


----------

